# Gold Fish



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

There should be a gold fish discussion forum.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Holocron...how about a goldfish/koi/pond forum ?


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

With a subforum titled "Feeders"?  (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

yes, a goldfish/koi/pond forum. There are people interested in gold fish.


----------

